# Sprungtechnik bei Rampen.



## pass (18. August 2010)

Hallo.
Ich wollte mal fragen , wie man richtig über Rampen springt und wie man es machen muss .

LG Pascal


----------



## f0x86 (18. August 2010)

> Bike: SCHROT BIKE


Mit einem Bike aus Schrot würde ich mich gar keine Sprünge trauen. Schweiß dir lieber eins aus Schrott zusammen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pass (18. August 2010)

nee ich habe noch nen BMX vom Kumpel bekommen der hat sich nen neues geholt


----------



## Hertener (18. August 2010)

üben


----------



## pass (18. August 2010)

Ja wie üben gibt es da eine technick?! oder sowas?!


----------



## Hertener (18. August 2010)

klein anfangen


----------



## pass (18. August 2010)

Ja gut wir dahren hier hinten in Vennikel da ist ne kleine BMX bahn mit rampen , aber ich komme da über die rampen nicht mal paar cm hoch :/


----------



## Hertener (18. August 2010)

Üb mal BunnyHop.


----------



## pass (18. August 2010)

okay ... das wird lange dauern ... ich bekomme das einfach nicht auf die reihe ...


----------



## klueny (18. August 2010)

dann dauerts halt lang 
aber ohne den zu können, wirds schwer...


----------



## pass (18. August 2010)

wie habt ihr den gelernt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (18. August 2010)

fang doch einfach mit bunny hop ohne rampe an


----------



## pass (18. August 2010)

ja mache ich doch , ich fahre langsam auf der straße oder sonst wo.


----------



## RISE (18. August 2010)

www.youtube.com

Und dann eingeben: how to bunnyhop oder das Äquivalent auf deutsch. Da sollte einiges an "Lehrmaterial" kommen.


----------



## pass (19. August 2010)

So Bunnyhop klappt  naja ich komm nun zwar über die rampen ca 5-10cm vom boden hoch aber wenn ich mir die videos anschaue , wenn da andere fahrne , die kommen viel höher als wir woran liegt es?!


----------



## esp262 (19. August 2010)

übung, absprung und wieder eintauchen, mußt halt wieder sauber reinkommen, dann holst auch gut schwung


----------



## Hertener (20. August 2010)

> So Bunnyhop klappt ...


Da bin ja schon froh, das Du nicht geschrieben hast: "So Bunnyhop kann ich jetzt ...".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pass (20. August 2010)

wieso?!


----------



## qam (20. August 2010)

Weil man seinen Bunny Hopp immer nochmal verbessern kann und du ihn nicht kannst, nur weil man ein paar cm hoch springt kurz nachdem es mal funktioniert.


----------



## pass (20. August 2010)

ok, waren heute wieder an den rampen wir immer besser und spring immer höher und weiter


----------



## Hertener (20. August 2010)

Ich werde das dumpfe Gefühl nicht los, dass ihr das jetzt übt.


----------



## pass (20. August 2010)

JAAA wir üben  ich möchte es unbedingt können ...  wird auch immer besser


----------



## esp262 (23. August 2010)

na stell doch mal paar vids ein von deiner technic


----------



## pass (23. August 2010)

jaa muss dann mal cam mitnehmen


----------



## BikerBilly (24. August 2010)

Youtube is aber schon eine ganz gute Hilfe finde ich. Klar muss man üben, aber das sollte doch wohl jedem klar sein. Ein paar Videotips können aber auch nützlich sein.


----------



## BikerBilly (24. August 2010)

@Rise: Schockierende Signatur btw


----------

